# Sonic The Fighters WITH LYRICS



## Recorderdude (Apr 16, 2011)

EDIT: Oops, this should be in GBATemp art studio. My bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 A mod can move it they'd like to.

Hey, guys. Recorded this for Sonic Paradox's "Sonic Songs" inbetween animation work.

It's based on the Sonic Arcade game, "Sonic The Fighters"

The game was pretty fun, but there was a few things that held it back from being a sucess; SEGA thought all the fighting, bombs and guns in it would hurt the blue blur's image, and the plot was essentially "fight your friends so you can kick eggman's ass". I got to play it when I got sonic gems collection for gamecube.

I might animate this eventually, but I've got a lot more on top of my list.

Here's a stage from the game:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H4JVqh66go

So yeah, here's the song:

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/413975

Lyrics:


(Spoken) And so, we join sonic the hedgehog as he beats the living shit out of his friends. Why would he be doing this? Simple. This is Sonic The Fighters!

3
2
1
FIGHT!

Sega did not like this game, there's a gun, bombs, and lots of pain
But I would say it's far from lame, try it, you know you wanna

You can beat up Miles Prower, animal abuse is fun for hours
You can even punch your girl like chris brown and rhianna

Ain't it funny how not a single one of these guys has a bruise? (not one bruise, not one bruise)
Some guys are new, this game is their debut, and it's their last game, too. (last game too, last game too)

Punch your pals in the back
Make them flat as a flapjack
SCREW YOUR GODDAMN POPGUN NACK!

You beat up all your friends (at last!)
You can now kick eggman's ass
So do it!

Take those chaos stones (those stones!)
Fly to his base all alone
Hop to it!

Beat them all, make eggman's warship fall, your name's in Fighters' hall of high scores overall, hell yeah!
Beat them all, make eggman's warship fall, your name's in Fighters' hall of high scores overall, hell yeah!

And the winner is...SONIC THE HEDGEHOG!

Lemme know what you think, guys!

-personuser/Recorderdude


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 17, 2011)

i think its pretty good keep at it and add an animation is my opinion


----------



## Recorderdude (Apr 17, 2011)

I think I'll add animation sooner or later, but not until after I improve my art and finish my sonic short(s). I literally did this to take a break from working on my short 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But anyway, this is how the sonic model is looking so far (most likely it will be a model I use over many different flashes, unless I improve even more): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It IS a fully posable model, but I'm still working on his legs which is why I don't show them in the pic. I also have to fix up sonic's top quill, but you can't see that either.

So yeah, sooner or later I'll probably get to it.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 17, 2011)

the model looks good keep the work up(wish i was awesome with art like u)

BTW do you know who i am/was


----------



## Recorderdude (Apr 17, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> the model looks good keep the work up(wish i was awesome with art like u)
> 
> BTW do you know who i am/was



yeah, I do pokefreak. I remeber you liked sonic paradox and that kind of stuff too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And this art is NOT awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am improving all the time though.

Did you get DMC2 and KH1 in the mail yet?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 17, 2011)

not yet probably monday it sucks waiting but im killing time by playing RE4 on hard for the first time


----------



## Recorderdude (Apr 17, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> not yet probably monday it sucks waiting but im killing time by playing RE4 on hard for the first time



Ah, OK then. Hope it comes soon.

RE4 is gonna be one of the games I'm asking DY to send out for the second shipment (he's sending the crash bandicoots first, on my request of course so I can complete my collection sooner) it looks awesome.

Anyway, yeah this is going well. I'm getting to know a lot of the higher-up animators/mods now and overall, things are going pretty cool.

It was Sonic Paradox's news reporter's birthday today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We all had a good time streaming SNES games and Sonic 2 XL. They laughed their asses off and we all considered doing Mega Man 7's freeze man stage music with lyrics for fun.

...man, what IS this topic? It's about art, we talk about getting video games, and I'm chronicling my life like a blog XD

well, I'm going to bed now, see yas in the morning.


----------

